# OK so how about the RWS 350 M combo



## rscurtis (Aug 18, 2009)

I just want to have a gun that will hit hard and still hit the squirrl.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

350 and 460 have virtually the same power, but both are hold-sensitive springers. One is a break barrel, other one is an under-lever. If you can master the techniques and mechanics, these will provide way more energy than you really need. Both are reasonably accurate out to 50 yards. Make sure you buy one in .22 cal. You have been warned - these rifles are tricky and take skills to master to their full potential.

http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2006/02/ ... agnum.html

http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2007/09/ ... art-3.html

The last review has 3 parts.

Enjoy your toy.


----------



## rscurtis (Aug 18, 2009)

Ambush
Thank you so much for all info and links.
Now I have to decide between, power, accuracy and money.
I think why I'm leaning toward power is, the fact that the gun I have been using must be totally lacking,
I don't have it here so I don't have the model # it's a Winchester break barrel that I got about 5 or 6 years ago, I wonder where it stands on the power scale.
Do you know anything about the Winchesters?
I thinking about buying the striker combo so I will have a scope.
Anyway thanks and I'll let you know which way I go and what I think of the gun I get.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

you are welcome...

just remember that power without accuracy is NOTHING.

Winchester is probably the same as Powerline/Daisy. They used to rebrand each other.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

rscurtis said:


> I just want to have a gun that will hit hard and still hit the squirrl.


I purchased the 350 combo a while back. Looking back, I would have bought the 350 without a scope and bought the Leapers 4-12 SWAT mini for it. I have hunt a few squirrels with this gun and it will do the job well.

You can see my posting on this forum of the first squirrel with the gun.

Ambush hunter is correct in the statement made regarding how to hold. I have found the spot this gun likes to be held and where it sits on a bipod so the POI is the same.

If you are going to be shooting squirrels at close to 50 yards, I would recommend a larger scope than 3-9x40. But that is my opinion as a new comer to the world of air guns.


----------

